# Tech Table Designs



## mrtrudeau23 (Feb 27, 2020)

So, I've been trying to brainstorm ideas to redesign our tech tables into something a little more usable between our 2 theaters (with different row heights, etc) and more ergonomically friendly.
The vast majority of what we have are the typical folding back legs with the front resting on the backs of the seats (little table with the white gaff surround #8599 and #8600). 
Our lighting designer table is a little more advanced with fold up adjustable legs for the 2 spaces and built-in power strip. Completely free standing. It works well for what we use it for, but it is a 2 person carry and set-up. Super heavy and really awkward if you don't know how it works.
What are your tech tables like? How are they built? What would you change/add? Photos encouraged!!


----------



## SteveB (Feb 27, 2020)

We are fortunate in our 2 larger theaters to have a L/R aisle mid-house, so can just plop down 6ft. folders and some comfortable chairs. I really hate having to build a table that sits across the audience seats.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 27, 2020)

Ours use adjustable table legs. Unthread the leg to store the table.


----------



## mrtrudeau23 (Feb 28, 2020)

Tech Table: We Need A New Design | TheatreArtLife

With all the modern technology today, he lowly tech table has lagged behind in terms of thought, consideration, and design.



www.theatreartlife.com




This article I read a few years ago has really got me thinking on this. I like that adjustable leg idea @sk8rsdad. Seems like a cheap and efficient way to do that. Do you also use the Ikea tables or make your own?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Feb 28, 2020)

We actually use a 30x80 hollow core door with some 1/4" plywood in the corners for the leg attachments and monitor mounts.


----------



## Catherder (Feb 28, 2020)

sk8rsdad said:


> We actually use a 30x80 hollow core door with some 1/4" plywood in the corners for the leg attachments and monitor mounts.



My garage workbench is a door too. It’s the perfect size and can’t beat the cost (free). Mines a solid core door with 4x4 legs and 2x4 bracing. It’s beefy as all get out. I like hollow core for portability.


----------



## Dionysus (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a real struggle indeed, and often indeed does not get the consideration it truly requires. It also depends very much on venue, based on how the seating is set up...

One of my venues (smallish blackbox) has loose chairs so I delete all the chairs in the middle of two rows and then have to figure something out, either I use risers to raise the level for where the chair goes (1' rise between each riser) or I need a table that I can extend by 1' (or more) to get a comfortable seating position. Same goes with when I set up a in house mix position. Better than some theatres but still not ideal... I've long wanted to build custom tables (and told by PM that if I draw something up they'll have the IA carpenters build it for me), but I seem to never find the time to design it (plus I have little experience designing something like this (hey anyone want to help??).
My IDEA is to have a table say 24-30" deep with lips; that I can raise and lower easily between normal table height and say 2' taller, and can be tilted (like a drafting table) as sometimes this may be ideal. If the tilt allows full vertical this can be a feature to allow for easier storage perhaps... Thoughts?
OF course with built in power.

Another venue I frequent has set seating but has a nice level area that can be fitted with a 6' table and some office chairs. This is great.

Another again has the old desk that fits over the seats in front and a bench that fits on the seats to make for a more appropriate height. Last time I sat there for a while it was horrible. But I've heard they've made some improvements that I haven't seen.

The Grand's Spriet stage also has custom tables that fit over the rows in front, but I never have to sit behind them.


----------

